# where can I get canned goat's milk?



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

Our local farmer does powdered and fresh but not canned, and our grocery stores don't carry it either.
Anyone use it, where do you get yours?

:edited for bad spelling:


----------



## debsmad (Oct 23, 2009)

...


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

I would never have thought to check there.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 23, 2009)

I find mine in the local grocery store by the powdered milk,
can't you reconstitute the powdered goat milk?


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

I could, I'm just lazy!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 23, 2009)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> I could, I'm just lazy!



LOL I am too but I'm also a cheapo, which is why i'd never buy fresh i might not use it all then it would go to waste!


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

see the good thing about using powdered is you could add something else as your liquid...like aloe juice or something like that ...


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 24, 2009)

well I have some powder, so I guess I'll have to suck it up and try it.


----------

